# Plaxico_G27



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

So as I understand it, Plaxico had a G27 in the pocket of his sweatpants? This whole thing is sketchy.
- Sweatpants in a night club?
- A G27 in a sweatpants pocket? 
G27 owners- please chime in on this. 
1) That piece has got to bulge out (the G27) :anim_lol:
2) If one were mugged, could they effectively remove a G27 from their 
sweatpant pocket quickly, without snagging or hanging up? 
- He spills a drink on himself and his G27 goes off?

I wonder how many NYPD carry G27's (for backup/off duty) and how many are saying his story is BS?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-burressnight&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I had sweat pants on one time and tried to put my Kahr PM9 in a pocket and walk outside the house. My sweatpants nearly fell off. I had to change into Levis to carry my HG. I am not sure you could carry a gun in the pockets of sweatpants long enough to go anywhere.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I do not know about the rest, but I can tell you that probably no NYPD cops carry a Glock 27 for back up or off duty unless they are in violation of policy.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Apparently he was wearing sweatpants with the gun tucked in the waistband with no holster. The gun slipped out of the waistband, under the sweats and slid halfway down his leg. He tried to scootch the gun back up his leg under the pants and in doing so, pulled the trigger.

I fear that when this full story gets out, it may raise issues for guns without external safeties and those may get lumped into a ban of some sort. This is why I would always use a holster that covers the trigger and guard.


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Ahh, now that sounds more plausible.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Also it said the gun went off.As mentioned this whole thing is scetchy and full of BS.
If this keeps up of the athletes going to jail,we can start saying that the move "The Longest Yard is a true story" LOL!


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, the idiot tried carrying it in his waistband. As the gun slipped down his leg he stuck his finger into the trigger guard and pop goes the glock. Add to the fact that Plaxico does NOT have a CCW from what I read. Bloomberg is very anti gun, supposedly he has a special interest in this case to get Plaxico prosecuted to the full extent of the law. I've heard federal charges will be levied against him, not just misdemeanor/state. 

If I'm wrong by all means correct me please.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope Plaxico DOES get the book thrown at him. He's an idiot who makes all responsible gun owners look bad. He was breaking the law by even having the gun with him, let alone concealed. I just hate it when celebrities get off with a slap on the wrist when if it were you or I, they'd slap the cuffs on our wrists! The law shouldn't cater to the rich.

Zhur


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm doubting that federal charges will come forth unless they are going for unlawful transport across state lines. Any Fed case will probably come from someone wanting to make a name for themselves through the high profile case. This should be a local/state matter. I've read that he did have a CCW permit in Fla. that expired a few months ago. That permit doesn't reciprocate to NY, though so the State has a good case.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree fully...I have read in New York that getting CCP is damn near impossible. Only the rich have the means to get a gun period. It's a shame they treat the everyday guy different than somebody with a little money as far as the law is concerned.


----------



## bigshooter (Dec 12, 2008)

My question is, how dumb is this guy? First of all, no holster. Then he should've known to just let it hit the ground. He apparently didn't realize it was a Glock and not a Saturday night special.


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

*Update*

More weapons and ammo seized:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3791174


----------



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

95_alum said:


> So as I understand it, Plaxico had a G27 in the pocket of his sweatpants? This whole thing is sketchy.
> - Sweatpants in a night club?
> - A G27 in a sweatpants pocket?
> G27 owners- please chime in on this.
> ...


Keep in mind that current clothing trends that apply to individuals such as Plaxico would permit the wearing of "sweats" in the club, given the top portion was either a 'wifebeater' or a matching sweat top...

Also know that the majority of the sweat suits worn in the "style" described above have tall thick waistbands generally with drawstrings to facilitate the weight of a pistol, or drugs, or simply a cell phone... these arent the lightweight sweats you are thinking they are.

That said, this just is still an idiot.


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

jonstar said:


> ..... That said, this just is still an idiot.


Indeed!!!


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

An idiot is an idiot.....rich or not


----------

